# 2018 Camp Crawdad



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

June 23rd is the annual Camp Crawdad. If you are interested in learning how to trap these delicious bugs that are pretty abundant in our state or just interested in eating them and meeting a few members from the site, mark your calendar and attend! Hope to see you all there!

More info:
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2018-camp-crawdad-ms-meet-n-greet.611051/


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

It's the best time you can have while catching crabs.:lol:


----------

